# VK New Arrivals 06 Nov 2015



## Gizmo (6/11/15)

*SMOK KOOPOR PLUS 200W TC MOD - R1000*








*SMOK TFV4 MINI FULL KIT - R650*

*



*

*OBS Crius RTA - R580*

*



*




http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (6/11/15)

@Gizmo Hey, Is that the updated one with the bigger post holes and drip tip connector fixed? If you're not sure could you please post a pic of the post holes?


----------



## MorneW (9/11/15)

Anybody??


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/11/15)

@MorneW are you referring to the crius or the tfv4?

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (9/11/15)

@Stroodlepuff Ooops, my bad. The Crius


----------



## Stroodlepuff (10/11/15)

@MorneW it is the updated one with the bigger post holes


----------



## MorneW (10/11/15)

Sweet. Will order tomorrow. Thanks bud.


----------

